# Help me get on some hybrids!



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey guys! Hybrid and striped bass are some of the only species in the area that i haven't caught so i would like to try my hand with them. that being said, i know that they are mostly "more south than me" fish (i live in the Dayton area). Im not looking for any specific spots, just the closest body of water where I would have a good chance of catching some. Also, i would be using my fly rod so what kind of flys should i go with? im assuming weighted clouser minnows but i really don't know for sure. any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

kiser lake and the fly that looks like chicken liver!!


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> kiser lake and the fly that looks like chicken liver!!


Haha oh yeah, THAT fly!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

LOL I suppose a large white fly imitating a shad would work. Clouser in white?? It has been 40 years since i broke my first fly rod(cherrywood) and a heddon automatic reel. I don't rememner many of the large flies. Muddler or leach pattern in white. All I know is there are plenty of quality fish in that lake. Hope this gets the jones off. Tom


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

I've been wanting to try to land some stripers too. Been meaning to take the kayak out to kiser but haven't had the time 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

IGbullshark said:


> Hey guys! Hybrid and striped bass are some of the only species in the area that i haven't caught so i would like to try my hand with them. that being said, i know that they are mostly "more south than me" fish (i live in the Dayton area). Im not looking for any specific spots, just the closest body of water where I would have a good chance of catching some. Also, i would be using my fly rod so what kind of flys should i go with? im assuming weighted clouser minnows but i really don't know for sure. any help would be appreciated!


They are an awesome fish to catch. I recently got into a school of them. Before then I spent months tracking them down reading different reports on here an on other sites. And It finally paid off last week. It'll take time and you will have one in your hand soon enough. 

YOU CAN DO IT


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

The Buckeye Kayak Fishing Trail just had a tournament up at Kiser Lake last weekend and I would definitely suggest that as a great place in our area to catch a good hybrid. If I lived closer to that lake, I'd probably be there every weekend  -There are rumors of state record fish being shocked from the lake, so you might even hook into a monster.

I talked to some of the locals up there during the event and people definitely catch them from the banks on chicken livers, etc, but I think you will have much better success from a canoe or kayak down in the deeper water. I caught my 3 largemouth limit for the tournament in the first 2 hours and spent the rest of the day just trolling the lake for monster stripes and caught about a dozen. The guys that fished early and late in the day, however, caught a freaking ton of them!

-Good luck


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

House don't lie. I know I saw you in a lawn chair with this beside you...










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ML1187 said:


> House don't lie. I know I saw you in a lawn chair with this beside you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tick toc tic toc tic toc


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Awesome! sounds line i need to take my Kayak out to Kiser! i was going to go this weekend but im sure the rain has turned the lake to chocolate milk 

How deep should i fish? any type of structure to look out for?


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Kiser doesn't really get muddy man. Not much as far as springs/creeks that feed into the lake. It will be fine to fish this weekend even with the rain.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

ML1187 said:


> House don't lie. I know I saw you in a lawn chair with this beside you...


The day you see me fishing for hybrids using chicken livers = the day I'll eat a tub of chicken livers on rye!!! I didn't have a lawn chair, but I did anchor up in the middle of the lake and take a nap during the tournament, though  I finished 16th out of 59 anglers and I only fished for largemouth for 2 hours, lol.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I belive you ML you are standup. Hey I'll buy the RYE


----------



## Detainer (Jul 29, 2014)

HOUSE said:


> The day you see me fishing for hybrids using chicken livers = the day I'll eat a tub of chicken livers on rye!!! I didn't have a lawn chair, but I did anchor up in the middle of the lake and take a nap during the tournament, though  I finished 16th out of 59 anglers and I only fished for largemouth for 2 hours, lol.



What's wrong with using chicken liver? lol I mean I've never been one to use live bait growing up. Dad always taught me lures. But heck Id try it 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

With all the trophy rock bass you've been into of late, you may be disappointed with the fight in these hybrids.
Don't get your hopes up as you have ruined yourself with those giant rocky's!


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

co-angler said:


> With all the trophy rock bass you've been into of late, you may be disappointed with the fight in these hybrids.
> Don't get your hopes up as you have ruined yourself with those giant rocky's!


haha hey now, we don't need that sarcasm here!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Detainer said:


> What's wrong with using chicken liver? lol I mean I've never been one to use live bait growing up. Dad always taught me lures. But heck Id try it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


I'd say you should do a lil more research if you think chicken liver is live bait. Lol


----------



## Recneck (Mar 30, 2014)

Any decent bankk fishing access there?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

fallen513 said:


> Good luck!



Awesome! it looks like i have plenty of flys that will work!


----------



## Recneck (Mar 30, 2014)

Were these from kiser?


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Recneck said:


> Were these from kiser?


I think he tied those himself.


----------



## Recneck (Mar 30, 2014)

HOUSE said:


> I think he tied those himself.


He he he....i walked right into that one lol....


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Every single OH river tributary holds thousands of hybrids. From a 10' wide ditch to a mile wide delta... they're there. Put the time in & you'll catch them.


And then, you get to hate them. 


Yay.


----------



## Recneck (Mar 30, 2014)

Well the ohio ain't exactly around the corner for some of us lol


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Recneck said:


> Well the ohio ain't exactly around the corner for some of us lol


Exactly lol. Kiser is a lot closer than the Ohio.


----------



## Recneck (Mar 30, 2014)

So summer is actually the preferred time to fish them is what im gathering?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Wow. I just took approximately one hour to type/copy/paste/research some information I felt was very valuable. It was then all lost. Now I'm angry.


The conclusion was I expect you to catch a 15+ true striped bass from Kiser. 


Don't let us down.


----------



## Recneck (Mar 30, 2014)

fallen513 said:


> Wow. I just took approximately one hour to type/copy/paste/research some information I felt was very valuable. It was then all lost. Now I'm angry.
> 
> 
> The conclusion was I expect you to catch a 15+ true striped bass from Kiser.
> ...


Aww man sorry to hear about that


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

fallen513 said:


> Wow. I just took approximately one hour to type/copy/paste/research some information I felt was very valuable. It was then all lost. Now I'm angry.
> 
> 
> The conclusion was I expect you to catch a 15+ true striped bass from Kiser.
> ...


haha well, its the thought that counts!


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm kinda behind on the thread although I couldn't help myself, I am a kiser lake junkie!! Although not yet on the fly, and House I was at the tournament at kiser with the BKFT also and placed 12th. I have not been striped fishing but when it comes to crappie, or bass I've done really well this past season there. I have to give a shout out to the BKFT guys who took me in like family and let me follow them around this season and helping me with bass techniques. They are an awesome group of guys. Yes there is plenty of shoreline access to fish from. Imo by a kayak, opens up so many possibilities. I have a Jackson kilroy if any one wants to test paddle before they buy it is an awesome boat.
So in conclusion, I know nothing of the striper species nor have I caught one(yet!). But kiser I'm learning and going to dedicate this next season to the fly. Anyone interested in fishing from a kayak should Definatley check out the BKFT it is an awesome group!.here is a few pics from kiser this past season.

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Brad45005 (Oct 11, 2013)

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## XUbassfishing (Feb 18, 2014)

This sentence explains hybrids in one sentence. From the DNR website, it reads: "Be sure to have your rod firmly in your hand or hooked into the boat." Finding them? At East Fork it seems to be find the shad and the hybrids are close. Knowing shad behavior may be more important than hybrid behavior. A hybrid tries to spawn and they are sterile, so how do they cope? EAT incessantly. That's my theory and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

IGbullshark said:


> How deep should i fish? any type of structure to look out for?


These are open water fish; they don&#8217;t hang around any particular place very long. They&#8217;re just there for the shad&#8230;or whatever. 



XUbassfishing said:


> A hybrid tries to spawn and they are sterile, so how do they cope? EAT incessantly. That's my theory and I'm sticking with it.


Ahhh&#8230;but according to the Southern Regional Aquaculture Center they&#8217;re not sterile

https://srac.tamu.edu/index.cfm/getFactSheet/whichfactsheet/54/


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

The DNR showed me where they shocked up some state record fish, one right after the other. If Kiser was closer & I had a 'yak... I'd be spending a lot of time there.

Unfortunately the striped bass didn't really take off. 


It's not a big place, get out there & find them! (In a few months. HAHA!)


----------



## liprippersc78 (Oct 26, 2013)

Plenty of hybrids at east fork. Tell you to follow the shad but the whole lake is full of shad. I have never had luck on chicken livers except little ones. But live shad and trolling bucktails have been pretty successful for us.


----------



## XUbassfishing (Feb 18, 2014)

Dandrews said:


> These are open water fish; they dont hang around any particular place very long. Theyre just there for the shador whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Technically they are not sterile. However, from my research they produce eggs and sperm that rarely are normal and go on to fertilize. Even if they do, the fry don't do well because they typically suffer from some abnormality, weakness, etc. That article says natural spawning has been verified in a few instances, which probably means 3 times. It is very rare according to most sources. I guess one name for it is, "functionally sterile".


----------



## thefraz44 (May 4, 2014)

fallen513 said:


> The DNR showed me where they shocked up some state record fish, one right after the other. If Kiser was closer & I had a 'yak... I'd be spending a lot of time there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What spot was it? Curious as to where, as I've caught plenty of bass, but not hybrids.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

That's because the fish are old and no longer travel in large groups. Maybe 2 or 3 fish in a pod. 20 lbrs.  


There are basic tenants that apply to all warmwater fishing, and these rules, laws if you will, continue to hold true no matter the season. You'll have to put that puzzle together yourself. 





Concerning hybrids ability to reproduce, it's a very interesting phenomenon. I'll omit the other variations, but male hybrids and female white bass can & do breed here in Ohio's waters. It's just common sense. I frequently catch them together during the spawn, and the male hybrids' sperm is viable and has been proven effective at fertilizing white bass eggs... 

The numero uno limitation on viability and/or striped bass reproduction in fresh water is the physiology of the striped bass egg...which can be prominent in female hybrids as well... that is... they need long runs of deep, fast moving water & low turbidity to survive. White bass eggs are much more likely to survive, and could easily be fertilized by all those randy little white stallion's runnin' around.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> I frequently catch them together during the spawn, and the male hybrids' sperm is viable and has been proven effective at fertilizing white bass eggs...


Isn't that what you were spreading on your crackers that day I met you down by the river? I thought it was cheeze wiz at first, but that one hybrid had a really big smile on his face.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

That does sound like a Rob story. Sweet angle.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

HOUSE said:


> Isn't that what you were spreading on your crackers that day I met you down by the river? I thought it was cheeze wiz at first, but that one hybrid had a really big smile on his face.


Its too thin straight, you have to mix it with cream cheese to make it thick enough to stay on a cracker.

on a slightly more serious note, Delta and I were just discussing a fish he caught. It had three stripes going all the way to tail. So its a hybrid right?

but it has continuous stripes on its sides that had no breaks. So its a striper and not a hybrid right? 

but wait, it's shaped like a bluegill and definitely not like a striper, so it's a white bass right? 

So.... back to this business of hybrids backcrossing with white bass. It makes me wonder if these mixed up fish we constantly see aren't second or third generation hybrids. Mutt Bass.

And...so eventually are white bass as a species going to over time change because of this constant hybridization with wipers? Maybe we will eventually have white bass that are bigger than those we have now.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I think so Steve. 

Smallmouth are doomed.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> I think so Steve.
> 
> Smallmouth are doomed.


Nope I just started my Nile Perch/Smallmouth hybridization project in the basement. I can't wait to see how well a 126 pound smallie fights...


----------

